# Two P's Have A White Eye?



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

am not sure if it is because of the roblem i had with the tank nd my son.. but i was doing another water change as saw two of them had a white eye....

i need to know if i can treat it and with what.. so i can start on it right away....

thanks for the help


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Pic or two would go a long way to help. Might be a fungal thing or might be a scratch. Pimafix should take care of it


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I dought its a scratch sine 2 p's are showing signs.

Most likely a water quality issue, what are your params? Maybe the milk problem.

How big of a water change did you end up doing, maybe your tank is in a recycle?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, could be lots of things including ammonia or nitrate burn too.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I doubt it's fungus, cloudy eye is usually a symptom of poor water quality, should go away on it's own with frequent water changes and proper maintenance -- if it sticks around for more than a week or two, you could look at using some Maracyn II to help clear up an infection.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

First think i would do is test for ammonia no2 and no3. Then a water change and a gravel vac would be good either way as a precautiionary measure.

I f you can a pic would be good but if its just a cloudy eye water changes should take care of it though having some weaker med liek pimafix wouldnt be bad to keep away any fungus or anythign that can infect any wounds assosiated with the injury


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I doubt it's fungus, cloudy eye is usually a symptom of poor water quality, should go away on it's own with frequent water changes and proper maintenance -- if it sticks around for more than a week or two, you could look at using some Maracyn II to help clear up an infection.


Doesn't that stuff kill P's?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I doubt it's fungus, cloudy eye is usually a symptom of poor water quality, should go away on it's own with frequent water changes and proper maintenance -- if it sticks around for more than a week or two, you could look at using some Maracyn II to help clear up an infection.


Doesn't that stuff kill P's?
[/quote]

No, it's an antibiotic


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I know ive used it for my community tank to cure Columnaris. But I thought it had something in it that could kill piranha.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Nope, pretty safe med


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

well my levs. was off a bit a few days ago...but starting to even back out...i think it mite be the tanks in a recycle.... cause of the milk problem i was faced with..lol lol

i did add another return pump to my sump tank to help more....

i will keep up on the changes of water and kee an eye on them and the others...just in case i will go pick up something to treat them.... i dont want to lose them...or anything


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about picking anything up at this point, just keep those ammo and nitrite levels in check with frequent water changes and you could bump the temp a bit and add some salt... should clear up in no time.


----------



## 02stampede (Jul 20, 2010)

Also, how much water did you change after the incident? I know my tap water has 1.5-2.0 ppm ammo in it. Maybe a big water change caused a mini cycle?


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

well i almost lost 3 of the red's.. seemed liek they was on ther last leg last night... i turned on my UV light that is in my canester filter like i do every sunday night.. and checked on things early today.. and they was doing 100% BETTER.. they even eat and was swiming around abit more today. and breathing has picked back up..

and sense the milk problem i would say i have done around 75% chnage over time....

and i cant bye anything yet anyway..dont get paid tell the end of the month.. i work for a school district..lol lol


----------

